

Another VC Holiday Video (but it's epic) - Thun
http://blog.thomvest.com/thomvest-holiday-video-201/

======
steverb
I'm not sure how this qualifies as "epic" except in how long it felt.
Otherwise, it feels like a poorly conceived ad for Thomvest's companies. At
least, that's the impression I got from the first three minutes.

------
tech9
Nice special effects, the drone/missle was very cool.

------
gabeanzelini
how does it end? i got bored... oh look a squirrel!

